# Transfert de photos su iPad2



## ifine (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un pourrais t'il me dire comment transférer des photos depuis mon PC
sur un iPad2 nouvellemnt acquis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci d'avance


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

iTunes, onglet appareil puis photos. 

Ou alors : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Avril 2015)

la mémoire de l'Ipad étant plus limitée, il ne faut peut pas s'attendre à avoir toutes tes photos de façon permanente ?


----------

